
Scientists have discovered a simple way to cook rice that cuts the calories - leephillips
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/03/25/scientists-have-figured-out-a-simple-way-to-cook-rice-that-dramatically-cuts-the-calories/?tid=hybrid_linearcol_1_na
======
gus_massa
This is extremely strange. In most of the word rice is consumed to get as much
calories as possible in a cheap way. So I expect that the traditional recipes
try to maximize the use of the calories available in the raw food. (Motivated
by the Darwinan elimination of the wasteful cookers.)

So they took the idea of adding a little of oil to the rice, from a few
traditional recipes. In Argentina, we have a few recipes to add some oil to
the rice, normally sunflower or maize oil, sometime butter, or directly fry
the rice slightly before cooking it. So it's not an unusual idea, so it's very
strange that it's wasteful.

If you want rice with fewer calories, mix it with other vegetables. Not bean,
because beans are a cheap source of calories and proteins, so they are a good
mix for a traditional recipe. If you want rice with fewer calories, mix it
with lettuce or some other leafy vegetable that has a lot of fiver and few
calories.

